

How GitHub Helps You Hack the Government - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/01/hack-the-government/

======
ghostblog
There is a persistent effort to equate "open government" not with transparency
of process, but with "open" data, APIs, and so on. The term "semantic
government" is not nearly as sexy, but just as ineffectual.

Likewise, the article uses the watered-down definition of "hacking", which no
longer means "hack mils" but rather "hack the coffeemaker".

------
af3
I really hope to see the similar movement in academia world. One day
supplementary information (SI) will be published as gists... the day will
come!

~~~
saraid216
There is an open science movement.

